# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Moving mouse and accessibility

## kilhian

Hello all

I'm daily using this software  in order to manage my computer (moving the mouse with my head moves, I became disable due to a  desease).
I can't no more use ubuntu, because there is no tools available to move mouse pointer.
this software is the best open-source for windows.
sources are here
is it posssible for a team to port it ?
but I'm not a dev  :Sad: 
Thank you for your time and your atttention

kilhian

----------


## cmauri

kilhian,

Please try Enable Viacam (http://viacam.org). It's available for Windows and Linux. Please tell if you need additional features (perhaps already found in the software you are talking about). I'll consider implementing it.

Regards,

César




> Hello all
> 
> I'm daily using this software  in order to manage my computer (moving the mouse with my head moves, I became disable due to a  desease).
> I can't no more use ubuntu, because there is no tools available to move mouse pointer.
> this software is the best open-source for windows.
> sources are here
> is it posssible for a team to port it ?
> but I'm not a dev 
> Thank you for your time and your atttention
> ...

----------


## kilhian

Thanks, I will try it  :Smile:

----------


## cmauri

Hi kilhian,

I've added a new version (1.0) of Enable Viacam. I've fixed several bugs and also introduced .deb packages. See Changelog for details.

Regards,

César

----------


## kilhian

Doesn't work on Ibex  :Sad: 
i've downloded the deb file
launch it
then it asks me to install libavcodec0d dependency wich one is unavailable from apt-get  :Sad: /

----------


## cmauri

Until now the .deb package has been tested on debian etch. Ports to Ubuntu are also planned. Meanwhile you can try compiling the (debianized) sources. 

Regards,

César

----------


## kilhian

Here is error message while make



> icons/user.xpm:284: attention : deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’
> wconfiguration.cpp: In member function ‘void WConfiguration::CreateControls()’:
> wconfiguration.cpp:247: erreur: invalid use of incomplete type ‘struct wxImageList’
> /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/generic/listctrl.h:16: erreur: forward declaration of ‘struct wxImageList’
> wconfiguration.cpp:250: erreur: invalid use of incomplete type ‘struct wxImageList’
> /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/generic/listctrl.h:16: erreur: forward declaration of ‘struct wxImageList’
> wconfiguration.cpp:252: erreur: invalid use of incomplete type ‘struct wxImageList’
> /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/generic/listctrl.h:16: erreur: forward declaration of ‘struct wxImageList’
> make[2]: *** [eviacam-wconfiguration.o] Erreur 1
> ...


 :Sad:

----------


## cmauri

Last week I've received a mail from a developer who is working on the Ubuntu port. Meanwhile you can try this:

Add the following line:

#include <wx/imaglist.h>

in the wconfiguration.cpp file before the line

#include "wx/wxprec.h"

Then recompile it again.

Let me know if it worked.

Regards,

César

----------


## kilhian

> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXtst
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> make[2]: *** [eviacam] Erreur 1
> make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /home/hadopix/eviacam-1.0/src »
> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1
> make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /home/hadopix/eviacam-1.0 »
> make: *** [all] Erreur 2


so bad

----------


## cmauri

kilhian,

Try with the latest eViacam version (currently 1.0.1) and ensure that libXtst is installed (for Debian you should install the libxtst6 and libxtst-dev packages), then check that under /usr/lib there you have:

./libXtst.so.6.1.0
./libXtst.so.6
./libXtst.a
./libXtst.so

Let me know if it worked.

Also you can check this guide on compiling.

Cesar

----------


## kilhian

hi,
compilation is now ok
The webcam is not recognized althought it works on cheese, camstream...
creative webcam notebook 
Prod id: 0x401f
thanks

----------


## pcgaldo

eViacam is working for me in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, installing this packages:

libhighgui1_1.0.0-6.2ubuntu1_i386.deb
libcv1_1.0.0-6.2ubuntu1_i386.deb
libcvaux1_1.0.0-6.2ubuntu1_i386.deb
eviacam_1.2.1_i386_ubuntu_karmic.deb

This software is not in the Ubuntu repositories. That is why I have proposed their inclusion in the repositories, through Ubuntu Brainstorm:

----------


## cmauri

This is good news! I hope to see eviacam included in the main distribution. 

Regarding the webcam compatibility, there is good news too. We are working on a new camera layer that will improve compatibility with many cameras.

----------


## jettaknight86

Have you tried using MouseTrap? It's in the repos. It might work in the meantime.

----------

